# An Auzzie G'day



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

g'day from down under. Im Sammara known around every more by Abby, online games by Raven or Abigail. Ive been riding horses since i was 3 and have owned 5 and worked with dozens. i prefer the "unrideable, temperamental" ones to the push buttons.
I volunteered with Riding for the disabled association for two years before i finished high school and have competed in a 2 day event once.

Im self taught pretty much my mum taught me BASICS and i learned everything else myself mostly through hands on.

I live in NSW and have one horse two dogs (one lives with me the other lives with my dad) 18 betta splendens (siamese fighting fish) 3 endler guppies and soon getting another bristlenose.

I live with my bf of 4 yrs who encorages my horse and fish hobbies, and he has a salt water tank with loads of corals and three fish: 6 line wrass, bi-coloured blenny and a clown fish (Nemo)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum .


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you might be the first member I've seen to detail their pets down to the fish. I love fish and find it so peaceful to watch them. we have a very small tank , but I still enjoy watching the loaches.

Welcome!


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Tinyliny, i note them easily as im doing water changes i know whos who and where to find said who. my bf points them or calls by colour or "that one next to that freaky looking one"
ie: spongebobs yellow hes always calledMr.Lemon peel 

but hes learning Charz is in Quarantine after a slight look of sickness and bf remembered who he was lol


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. I also love fish. I have only kept goldfish, however. They are difficult to keep clean. (their tanks) And they all had names and I could tell them appart. even the ones that looked the "same." =)


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

hey Reiterin, noone of my fish look alike any more i had two girls almost twins but one took a leap out of the tank and died (out of water too long lol) so now i have no troubles lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome 
I'm a West Aussie  there are a few Aussies on here so welcome aboard


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

lol ur a westy im an easty whos the northy and southy...any takers LOL


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im from NSW lol  Welcome!


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks P.tess


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

lol  There are not many NSW on here, nice to know another!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lol im nsw tooo....
gday mate bandy


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

were a secret organisation us NSWs and Auzzies here to take over....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

lol thats right!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Im a southy!  Im from Tasmania, welcome to the forum! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

I just have to say I love the international flavour of this site  welcome!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome!

Melbournian here, relocated to Texas though, I loved your description of your pets too 

I used to volunteer with the RDA too, I really loved it! I looked for similar organisations here in Texas but found that they are sadly too far away for me to be able to consider working at on a regular basis. I miss it though, it was such a rewarding organisation to be a part of.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day Mate and welcome... have some Aussie friends and love them..!!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I love Australia! I want to go sooooo bad


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Proud to say im from NSW, Australia!


----------

